# what's new? what's happening?



## acemi

making conversation  

how do you ask someone 
what is happening?  
what is news? 
what is new (in your life)?  
what have you been doing?  
what's up? [usually for if it seems someone is sad or mad] 

I am sure I read somewhere that you can use '*ne var ne yok?*' 
but I cannot find it again.  :-| 
Now, I can only find '*ne oluyor?*' _What's happening?_ 

Şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## dawar

what is happening?  --> Ne Oluyor? or Neler Oluyor?
what is news? --> Yenilik varmı? or Ne var ne yok?
what is new (in your life)? (Hayatında) yenilik varmı?
what have you been doing?   --> Neler yapıyordun?
what's up? [usually for if it seems someone is sad or mad] --> Ne Oluyor sana? or Neler Oluyor sana?


So "Ne var ne yok?" is "what's news?" more than "what's happening?"


----------



## mrayp

Ne haber? But people will usually just say "N'aber?"


----------



## xebonyx

Hey  
Just to point out, we never say "what's new*s*" in English. 
It's either "what's new" or "what's happening".


----------



## venividivici

There are some points I want to comment on:


For What’s up we use (in such situations: someone seems to have a problem or is sad. Similar to “what’s wrong?”): Neyin var?,  Ne oldu?

  “Neler / Ne oluyor sana?” is more like “What’s it with you? / What’s happening to you?” 
  It is used when we’re surprised with smo’s unexpected actions. 
  Ex:  Günlerdir kimseyle konuşmuyorsun, neler oluyor sana Ahmet?

What have you been doing: “Neler yapıyordun” is a correct translation but sounds a bit unnatural; “Neler yaptın / yapıyorsun ” is more used.

  “What’s new” / “What’s up”: Ne var ne yok? and Ne haber? can be used for both. 
  note: “Ne haber” is pronunciated like “N’aber” in the fast course of speech in daily life and you can hear it very frequently. It is very colloquial.


----------



## KyLé90

- What's happening ? [ is - Ving -> Present Cont. ( Şimdiki Zaman) ] 

*Ne oluyor ?*

what is the news?

*N' aber ?*

what is new (in your life)?

*Hayatında yenilik var mı? *

what have you been doing? [ have been Ving (Eylem günümüze dayanır.) ] 

*Ne yapıyorsun ?*

what's up? 

*N' aber ?*


----------------

Verilmek istenen anlamlar bunlar, ancak bire bir çeviri yapıldığı zaman anlamlar biraz daha farklı olabilir.


----------



## acemi

Actually, xebonyx, there are many people who use 'What's news?'    
Other people use 'what's new?' 
It seems to be a personal preference thing, or may depend on what one might be emphasizing.


----------



## acemi

Herkes Yardımınız için size minnettarım


----------



## Volcano

*http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=4692896*


----------



## Volcano

acemi said:


> Herkes Yardımınız için size minnettarım



*Yardımlarınız için sizlere minnettarım.*


----------



## vatrahos

acemi said:


> Actually, xebonyx, there are many people who use 'What's news?'
> Other people use 'what's new?'
> It seems to be a personal preference thing, or may depend on what one might be emphasizing.



I have to agree with xebonyx: I've almost never heard "what's news" used like this in the United States. Almost always we say "what's new?"


HOWEVER, English speakers in other areas of the globe may very well express themselves differently. Colloquialisms are very rarely universal in English. So, I disagree with Xebonyx's assumption that proper English is only American English. It may be more common in Britain or the Caribbean or elsewhere; I'm not sure. I've heard "what news?", though this seems a bit outdated to me. I'd be interested to hear non-American English speakers weighing in.


----------



## xebonyx

> So, I disagree with Xebonyx's assumption that proper English is only American English.


 I should have clarified that I was referring to American English and that I'm coming from the perspective of being a native AE speaker.

Even in colloquial, I have never heard what's new with an "s" added to the end, no matter the region.



> It may be more common in Britain or the Caribbean or elsewhere; I'm not sure. I've heard "what news?", though this seems a bit outdated to me. I'd be interested to hear non-American English speakers weighing in.


 Good idea, I will bring this topic to the English forum and provide a link to the thread. 

EDIT: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=438381&highlight=what+s+news
It appears a thread on this topic has been previously made. The responses seem to be leaning in my favor, however. 
To continue analyzing this subject and it's usage in different types English, I have posted another thread in the English forum: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1386791


----------



## smilingtranslater

I have been dealing with English Language for 34 years. But I have not read or heard an expression like "What is news?". I doubt that Acemi is a native English speaker.


----------



## acemi

Hello, I was going to comment but have been offline for a while. 

I am born and raised in Australia in a family speaking only English. 
Many people I know ask "what's news?" 
Some of my friends ask "what's new?"  or "what's new and exciting in your life?"  

 I suggest it is a regional variation in use. Or perhaps I just speak very poor English because I am from a low socio-economic background... 

Regardless, there was a Turkish equivalent: N'aber 
haber  = news


----------



## littlemillions

Just to add a bit of history to this conversation, I ran across this phrase while watching _The Supersizers Go Restoration_ in which historian Markman Ellis explains the emergence of the first coffeehouses in England during Restoration England.

The early coffeehouses would have newspapers & pamphlets covering the tables for people to read and discuss. So, after ordering a coffee, you'd sit down and ask your fellow coffee-goers "*What news?*", meaning "what have you read in the newspaper?" but also just "what have you heard around town".

So, I imagine this is where the modern phrases like "What's new?" comes from.

You can watch this bit of the show on YouTube while it's still up.
<->


----------

